# [GAME][FREE] Path Control



## SENSBoD (Dec 25, 2014)

*Google Play Store*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.EvailStudio.Path_Control

*Screenshots*


























*Description*

Are you sure of your endurance? This game is just for you.
Path Control is an amazing arcade game that challenges your reflexes, speed of reaction and train memory.

Each Level you will overcome new challenges and obstacles in your path.
The growing difficulty makes it easy for newcomers and will not get bored the experienced players.
Over time, the game will require maximum concentration and lightning-fast reaction rate.

Original visual style and simple intuitive control.
More than 50 LEVELS allow you to pass the free time with fun.

Do you have a few minutes? Try breathtaking Endless mode, in which you can repeatedly set new records and find new limits of your capabilities.
Are you ready?

*Features*

- Challenge yourself in more than 50 LEVELS.
- Original visual style.
- Simple intuitive control.
- Find new limits of your capabilities in Endless mode.
- 100% FREE, NO DONATION.
- Are you sure you can finish the path? Then go ahead.


----------



## SENSBoD (Dec 25, 2014)

Interested in feedback :grin:


----------

